# some cichlids shots.



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice as per usual


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

love the first one


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice! i love the first too...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that severum and that snook look great









the one eyed oscar looks a bit weird. but it adds personality to the fish


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice snook, definately blows mine out of the water. Mine is the more of an orange morph, and doesnt look that great.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That new camera takes some damn good pics man.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice looking sevrum


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> That new camera takes some damn good pics man.


 yes its doing very well..

im still super n00bish with it to.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pics Neil!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They all look great..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice fish indeed

that oscar looks crazy..very different :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn I love snooks.

Beautiful pics, Neil


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

Xenon said:


> love the first one


 yup sweet shot


----------

